# lio-utils to support LIO (linux-iscsi.org) ?

## tnt

is there any plan to include lio-utils or other packages related to LIO (linux-iscsi.org) inclusion in 2.6.38 mainstream kernel?

----------

## gringo

it isnt AFAICT, will probaby have to wait for 2.6.39 ( or later).

Upstream guys dont even agree about what to do. The last conversation im aware off is this one : https://lkml.org/lkml/2010/12/16/518 , just in case you ddint see it.

cheers

----------

## tnt

I thought it was decided when I read:

http://lwn.net/Articles/424004/

which I've found from here:

http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-in-2-6-38-Part-4-Storage-1199926.html

----------

## gringo

oops, you are right, i just looked through current git and found it ! ( i think i didnt found it earlier because i was looking for TCIM_IBLOCK and not TCM_IBLOCK...)

cheers

----------

## tnt

I've filled the bug report asking for new ebuild:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358259

----------

